# Синяки на позвоночнике, сильная боль, онемение конечностей



## Ira1978 (25 Сен 2016)

От боли в спине врачи сделали эпидуральную анестезию, около 2-х месяцев стало легче, но потом со временем начали появляться синяки на позвоночнике...боли усилились...подскажите что можно сделать...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2016)

Синяки через 2 месяца?
Можно полечиться.
Большинству помогает!


----------



## Ira1978 (25 Сен 2016)

спасибо за совет, но врачи предлагают только только лекции, как абстрагироваться от боли. Пациент находится в Англии. Поэтому спрашиваю здесь...что можно сделать...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2016)

Полечить?
Только лечить-то что будем?
Диагноз есть?
Причин боли в спине - десятка два.


----------



## Ira1978 (25 Сен 2016)

в 16 лет был поставлен диагноз синдром шермана-мау....носил корсет до 17 лет...потом боли случались...то терпимо...последний раз делали мрт в  январе 2014 - prolapsed discs, sciatica
 discs L5/S1
 L3/L4
 WHICH ARE CAUSING NERVE COMPRESION
после этого делал эпидуральную анестезию в июле 2014....живет один, поэтому синяки на спине увидела только в конце 2015 медсестра, которая делала иглоуклывание


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2016)

Вот от иголок и синяки.
С этим решили.
Про боль.
Так и не понял что и как болит.
Описанное вами обследование у всех после 35.


----------



## Ira1978 (25 Сен 2016)

синяки появились перед иглоукалыванием...как только разделся - медсестра спросила откуда синяки...так и узнал о них...сделали и фото....очень трудно стал ходить, даже с полкой...немеют ноги начиная от поясницы и заканчивая пальцами, трудно двигать пальцами на ногах...с каждым днем боль усиливается...даже сходить в магазин за хлебом становиться проблемой...боль горящая...после ходьбы болят сильно ноги начиная от колен и вверх...невыносимая боль...нужно каждые 5-10мин останавливаться.

ноги трясуться...тремор..особенно левая нога


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2016)

Что-то не так.
Тут вы проблему не решите. Вы рассказываете про синдром перемежающейся хромоты, он бывает при узости спинномозгового канала, узости корешковых отверстий, и при узости артерий-артериосклероз или облитерация.
Вам к врачу. Другой вопрос, что если это Англия, то там не дадут умереть и обеспечат оперативное лечение для трудоспособных, учитывая возраст, а он скорее пенсионный, ему скорее обеспечат социальный уход. Так им дешевле.


----------



## Ira1978 (25 Сен 2016)

ему 48 лет....про боль врачи не верили....считали что косит под больного чтобы сидеть на пособии....там так...пока не заплатил 85 фунтов за историю болезни...и тут нашел и вспомнил про болезнь шермана-мау...поэтому сделали мрт...и только после этого поверили что действительно есть боль...после мрт назначили эпидуральную анестезию....это и было все лечение...раньше ходил без полки...а сейчас и с полкой - проблема....а сейчас лечение сводиться к лекциям - как надо абстрагироваться от боли...я это наблюдаю уже около 4 лет....никаких иньекций, витаминов, массаж, гимнастика...даже мазей назначено не было...подкажите пож-та...что можно сделать

посмтрите пож-та на фото...лично мне страшно становиться...что синяки сами собой появляются и со временем их становиться все больше...даже мне понятно что есть сильное давление изнутри, которое и вызывает эту боль...ведь можно же что-то сделать???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2016)

Можно, если понятно что лечить.
48 лет.
Шоэрман-Мау, едва ли причина боли.
К тому же это Мрт грудного, а надо поясничного, а возможно и другое обследование.
Синяки не признак заболевания позвоночника.
По описанному все достаточно серьезно.
Нужны обследование.


----------



## Ira1978 (25 Сен 2016)

спасибо, с чего нам лучше начать...надеюсь в ноябре прилетит в Россию. С какими анализами к какому специалисту лучше сразу обратиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2016)

К неврологу и сосудистому хирургу, они все решат.


----------



## Ira1978 (25 Сен 2016)

вот что врач пишет после мрт


----------

